# I want to build a 1/64th dragstrip need help



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi I want to build a 1/64th ho dragstrip, I need help on the best way to do this or if anyone builds them let me know. I want to build one out of formica top if possible . I really need to know where to get the rails and other stuff help me thx oh yea i live in michigan


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Try this site. www.hodrags.com


----------



## vinjack142 (Jun 11, 2005)

You can get drag strips built by Brad Bowman or Wizzard. http://www.bradstracks.com/ http://www.wizzardho.com/.. Now if you want real detail on material measurement and have big bucks contact Steve Geary in Norfolk NB. He has been building drag strips for years. He sells the rail for the track also. I built my strip with MDF board and used suspended ceiling wire ties for the rail. Once the rail pockets are routed with a router the rail is glued in with carpenter white wood glue. Go to this web site and click on the "Wooden Tracks" link on the home page htttp://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html. You will get the idea of how deep and the spaceing the rail and guide pin pockets should be. THIS IS A MUST READ ARTICLE. Any other questions just ask.


----------

